# Friday fun: Cute puppies



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We haven't had any Friday Fun for ages and ages and ages and now it is almost Saturday - so can this one run all weekend 
Inspired by the totally gorgeous Bandit and other new pups - lets enjoy looking back at when our dogs were puppies - we love them more and more as they grow and our friendship with them develops - but weren't they all just so amazingly wonderfully cute when they were new?!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

There are so many to chose from so here are a few of my favorites.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

And my fav puppy pics of Zorro. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh Zorro. What a little stunner.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh gorgeous pups! Little Inzi! :love-eyes:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Look at baby Kiki  and little Lola's razor teeth 

Here is the Popster with her first little duck.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And giving us the devil eye way way before we realised how she was plotting to cause havoc in our lives


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

William Congreve had it so wrong. It is puppies not music that can sooth the savage breast. Thank you Marzi, I could feel my blood pressure dropping with each kissable little snout.

Here are some of Rufus that I've not posted before.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Rufus was / is such a cute boy!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's a baby ruby.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Running upside down!!
Help me mazz......


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh Mazz, your damsel is in distress, AGAIN.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph, just arriving home 2 days before Christmas 
The poor little puppy fell of the chair after I took this picture


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Oh Mazz, your damsel is in distress, AGAIN.


Haha - it's because they are old pictures - before I knew how to post them without been upside down!!
Bloody archives!! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pics including upside down Ruby


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm overwhelmed with cuteness. All these puppies are simply scrumptious!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lots of gorgeous pups. If only I could upload more than one picture at a time!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't have any photos of Molly as a pup so Chance says her turn


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Chance just touching your leg - feeling a little insecure and having an identity crisis - I'm sure I'm not Molly


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Marzi said:


> I love Chance just touching your leg - feeling a little insecure and having an identity crisis - I'm sure I'm not Molly


 it was an early introduction for her into the ways or living with a tyrant - borrowed collar and tag and allowed to sleep next to the bed not in it 

We still have the bed too even though it is a bit battered and chewed


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Here's a baby ruby.....


At Your service fair maid


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Great Friday fun Marzi! So much cute!

When I see Tilly puppy pics, I almost feel like that was a different dog. She was such a terror!! Super cute though


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooh found a couple more!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw! She's saying 'you're not going on holiday without me!'


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love all the cute puppies!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jake is one of my fav pups!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A few of baby Molly


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Fluffy little Molly. Adorable! I also love the pics of Chance running off with the flower pot and Lottie helping to close the suitcase. But then again they are all super cute puppies.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay baby Molly


----------



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

hello all!!! please may i add Oscar boy!!!!










[email protected]


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for adding Oscar 
There is always room for more puppies!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Am I still in time!! just about, here's a few of The Dudster..


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely lovely pups! Molly has the eye!
Dudley, ah Dudley....who would win in the Dud vs Guinea Pig challenge cup?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dudley and the guinea pig, what a brilliant photograph!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Lovely lovely pups! Molly has the eye!
> Dudley, ah Dudley....who would win in the Dud vs Guinea Pig challenge cup?





Marzi said:


> Dudley and the guinea pig, what a brilliant photograph!


Thanks Marzi, tried to find some I hadn't posted before, sadly the guini is no longer in this world - not Dudley's fault! even at that size he found him a little too interesting though and I was just looking after it so didn't risk letting them get together!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha the guinie was nearly bigger than Dudley pup! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So many pictures. But these are two of my favorites.


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

My little treasure 
I love this one, 8 weeks old








This is my fave a few days later








I am getting about 2000's of these kind of shots for every good one 








And 9 weeks old and beyond gorgeous (biased me? not that much)


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Olly is just simply gorgeous! :love-eyes: Easy to see why you are so in love. It's so hard to get a good shot of puppies. I've deleted hundreds and hundreds of blurry ones too.


----------



## LeahxGrace (Jan 3, 2015)

I know its a week late, but here is some Friday fun from Ralph!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

LeahxGrace said:


> I know its a week late, but here is some Friday fun from Ralph!


Never too late for cute Ralph photos x


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

It was Friday yesterday but is LOVE day today and this puppy showered us with love all day so far 
HAPPY VALENTINE DAY


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Olly :love-eyes:


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

You could make a Valentines Card with that picture. :love-eyes:


----------

